# Which brand of bulb?



## neven (May 15, 2010)

One of my t5ho bulbs cracked in two due to a flaw in the electrode, so im in the market to replace one or both bulbs.

What im interested in is the aesthetics, not the best possible plant growth.
Im unsure whether to go with 
GE starcoat 65k
geissman
coralife

The bulb that still works is a generic brand daylight from the looks of it. So likely would prefer a bulb that will peak more in the reds and greens vs the blues.

Also will be putting two more tanks on t5ho soon, but they can only take one bulb each so wondering the best possible bulb visually for a planted tank that wont wash out fish colours


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

I have no experience with GE bulbs but definitely do not recommend coralife, I got a bulb that failed on me within 1 week (it was a brand new bulb too). Got a replacement bulb for it and it failed in 3 months. So right now I am using Geissman and really recommend it. The aquaflora is pretty nice for planted tanks and has a slight pink to it to bring out reds in your fish, and if you do half aquaflora and half midday, will look really nice


neven said:


> One of my t5ho bulbs cracked in two due to a flaw in the electrode, so im in the market to replace one or both bulbs.
> 
> What im interested in is the aesthetics, not the best possible plant growth.
> Im unsure whether to go with
> ...


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Is stick with the Hagen glo bulbs. Pricey but they last pretty long. Not the biggest fan of coralife bulbs either.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Giesemann are the ONLY bulbs I use, Rob. JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

now where would i buy them stuart? Somewhere out this far


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree with CRS fan. Giesemann is the only way to go. I use 1 - Powerchrome Aquaflora and 1 Powerchrome Midday in my T5 hagen glo fixture.
Best place to buy them is J&L Aquatics, one of our sponsors.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> now where would i buy them stuart? Somewhere out this far


JL Aquatics is the only place in our hood.


----------



## martinshaver (Nov 25, 2011)

Giesemann does not make a 10,000k correct? the Midday is 6000k I think right?


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

aquaflora is mostly for planted uses:

Giesemann T5 HO Bulbs

you could also try Korralen-Zucht brand, there have really good bulbs:

Miscellaneous T5 Bulbs

the coral light is 10000K


----------

